# Lone fry!



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, it's been ages since I last posted. I've had my tank set up and stocked for a couple of months now and tonight we found a single fry. I'm not sure what it is ... it could be a guppy or a platy. It's about 7-8mm and totally clear around the tail but a bit darker in the body. My husband thinks it's got an orange tinge to it.

We've had a good look in the tank and can't see any other fry so we've put this wee one in the breeding tank and fed him some really crushed tropical flake. I've no fry food so I'll get some tomorrow.

Anything else I should be doing?

Thanks


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

crushed flake should work fine, feed three to four times a day with small water changes an vacuuming out uneaten food daily or every second day and he will be ready to join the main tank in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## gingergnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for that Dalfed. Sorry, I misled you ... when I say breeding tank, it's just a wee floating thing in part of the main tank.


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

You should take care of it ,and feed it 3-4 times a day , and need feed it on another tank for a period time after it grow up you can let it to the main tank


----------



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

Give him a little java moss to hide in if possible????
Have fun watching him grow!


----------

